
Yahoo Mail Announces Unlimited Storage - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/27/yahoo-mail-announces-unlimited-storage/
======
nickb
I absolutely loathe Y! Mail's new interface. It's suppose to resemble Outlook
and Oddpost (Y! acquired them) folks have spent a lot of time copying it.
Problem is that Outlook's UI is not that great to begin with. All that
clicking and dragging and split-pane views are so damn annoying and slow.

More here: <http://www.sitepen.com/blog/2006/12/18/why-splitpane-views-suck/>

Gmail has Y! Mail beat even with this storage system.

I also don't trust Y! as much as I trust Google... that China incident just
turned me off Y!.

------
Elfan
Google already has them beat:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/strategicpause/434015378/in/set-72157600026714867/>

------
hwork
Is this really 'leapfrogging' reliable services that offer 2+gigs for space? I
don't know about other people's email usages, but gmail has a ceiling I will
not be sneaking up on anytime soon. I guess it is nice to know that you do
have unlimited space, but I don't think this announcement is nearly as cool as
gmail's 1 gig.

------
cbueno
PR move, just like "unlimited internet". The architecture doesn't support
unlimited anything, but like everyone else I have, what, 100MB in there, tops?
So declare victory and go home. Doesn't cost them a thing except some config
work by the Mail team.

------
staunch
Seems like such a "me too" move at this point. They should be trying to offer
something uniquely great that Google hasn't thought of.

------
amichail
How can they detect abuse without violating your privacy?

~~~
staunch
Probably based on usage patterns.

